

Boston cellular networks flooded, but service was not cut off - Parseco
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/04/boston-cellular-networks-flooded-but-service-was-not-cut-off/

======
laveur
I can personally confirm that cell phone signal was never cut having been in
the area at the time. It was definitely degraded quality but it kept working.

